# Was: just bought another - I blame you all. - now Salt vs. Meridian



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice rod line up for sure. Was that a 4 piece 9wt Meridian?


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Open to opinions - Wife bought me a 8 wt SALT for Xmas. I already have two 8 wts - one is a TFO 4 piece which I don't like and the other is a Scott older (much older) model two piece which I like - I think I am taking the SALT back - Having a hard time justifying all that moola $$ - I really only need it to travel on an airplane... Also, read the Meridian is the dream 8 wt. all around.... Lastly, I have a pretty good 7 and 9 both in 4 piece... What would you do?? Are the new rods that great??

I haven't cast it - what I don't know wont hurt me :>))


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If my wife went and found me a gift that expensive and that specific I'd probably keep it, plus it's a nice rod. Just some advice from another married guy.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Nice rod line up for sure. Was that a 4 piece 9wt Meridian?


yes 4 piece.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

el9surf said:


> If my wife went and found me a gift that expensive and that specific I'd probably keep it, plus it's a nice rod. Just some advice from another married guy.


yes


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pbertell said:


> Open to opinions - Wife bought me a 8 wt SALT for Xmas. I already have two 8 wts - one is a TFO 4 piece which I don't like and the other is a Scott older (much older) model two piece which I like - I think I am taking the SALT back - Having a hard time justifying all that moola $$ - I really only need it to travel on an airplane... Also, read the Meridian is the dream 8 wt. all around.... Lastly, I have a pretty good 7 and 9 both in 4 piece... What would you do?? Are the new rods that great??
> 
> I haven't cast it - what I don't know wont hurt me :>))


What's the TFO and what's the Scott? In my opinion, if you have a 7 and a 9 that you like both, there is no reason to have 2 - 8wts. Either the 7 or the 9 can be your backup. Unless one 8wt is a specialty rod that you need. 

IMO, if you don't like the TFO, then loose it and keep the Scott. If the Scott is a 2 or 3 piece, then leave it home on trips and take both the 7 and the 9wts. That is a great combo to take most places that will cover a broader spectrum of fishing situations than with taking only an 8wt..

One last note. If you are trying to keep the Sage Salt in NIB condition for resale, then go to a shop and cast one next to your Scott and see which one you like best. Also chk out the classified thread on this site. I've seen several deals recently on new or near new Meridians for sale.

Ted


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Also, thanks Backwater you got me looking - The TFO 8 wt. is a TiCR2 - if I read correctly it is a blue water rod... I guess that is why it is like a broom stick... (broke an older one and they replaced it with the TiCR2)... The Scott is ancient SVS 908 but I like it - could use a little more power into the wind, but.... I wound up taking the SALT back. Reallocating the money to a long weekend in Ozello with the wife (scored some points married guys :>))!! If I have a good few months maybe I will test drive the Scott Meridian (are ppl selling because they get them cheap and then unload them or are they not crazy about em). I cast one of the new orvis 8 wt - i think the latest and it was all right... It may be more accurate but we were blind casting didn't test it...

Thanks again for the input!!!

Anyone cast the St. Croix Legend??


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

The 8wt meridian is a sweet rod, I picked one up a little while ago. I've noticed you can't push it very hard though, you have to have a more relaxed stroke but can still dump the entire line with ease. I personally dislike the salt and think it's too stiff and heavy but know some guys who love them. Other rods I'd check out are the X from sage and the new T&T Exocett.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pbertell said:


> Thanks for the replies! Also, thanks Backwater you got me looking - The TFO 8 wt. is a TiCR2 - if I read correctly it is a blue water rod... I guess that is why it is like a broom stick... (broke an older one and they replaced it with the TiCR2)... The Scott is ancient SVS 908 but I like it - could use a little more power into the wind, but.... I wound up taking the SALT back. Reallocating the money to a long weekend in Ozello with the wife (scored some points married guys :>))!! If I have a good few months maybe I will test drive the Scott Meridian (are ppl selling because they get them cheap and then unload them or are they not crazy about em). I cast one of the new orvis 8 wt - i think the latest and it was all right... It may be more accurate but we were blind casting didn't test it...
> 
> Thanks again for the input!!!
> 
> Anyone cast the St. Croix Legend??


Yea that TFO is a bit clubby. Their BVK is a nicer much stick.

The St Croix Legend Ultra is a more progressive rod. More like a med fast throughout the whole rod, where a Meridian is more of a fast rod throughout the whole rod. Your Scott SVS has the same flow as the Legend Ultra, except that paticular Scott didn't have as much in the butt section for lifting.

At this point, I don't think the Meridian will suit you, both price or action. I would lean more towards the Scott Tidal, Orvis Recon or a possibly a TFO Mangrove, if you are looking to upgrade the Scott SVS. You may also try the TFO BVK to feel what a faster rod feels like. If you feel you like the faster rods, there there are others to choose from, depending on your needs and budget. There are other deals on slightly used and/or older model rods, depending the style of rod you seem to enjoy casting. Remember, what rod someone enjoys casting, might not feel that great to the next guy, even if you both have the same experience level in casting.

What area are you in?


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

i am in Miami - but I travel a lot of the state for work. I will definitely test drive a few. Thats one of the reasons I took the SALT back. For that kind of money I want to do be sure with what I buy : ))


----------

